# Montana - Ariens 24 (Deluxe/Platinum) vs Toro 826 OXE/HD-OXE



## BuzzD (Nov 8, 2017)

Well I am brand new around here so I better give a quick intro. I live in Montana, we get around 55 inches of snowfall per year on average. However it is windy in the area I live so I also have to deal with some drifting snow. I have a flat 3 car wide driveway that is about 50-75ft long.

I was hoping to spend $900-$1500. The reliability/maintenance is most important and the enjoyment/ease of use is second.

My father has a snowblower from the late 80's or early 90's that has been meticulously cared for and it still runs great today. Hopefully I can also find a machine that will hold up for many years with proper care.

The 4 machines that caught my interest the most are:

Ariens Deluxe 24 ($999)
Toro 826 OXE ($1099)
Toro HD 826OXE ($1399)
Ariens Platinum 24 SHO ($1499)

I saw someone posted that the Toro units have not been changed much for many years, whereas the Ariens units are changed much more frequently, should this make me lean one way or another?

Since the snowfall here is not too extreme and we don't have lots of wet snow issues, is the Ariens Platinum overkill?

Is 24/26 a fine size for this driveway? I would rather have less size and spend a bit more time outside than be under-powered though. 

Is there anything else that I am missing that sways your opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## NewLaw83 (Oct 18, 2017)

BuzzD said:


> Well I am brand new around here so I better give a quick intro. I live in Montana, we get around 55 inches of snowfall per year on average. However it is windy in the area I live so I also have to deal with some drifting snow. I have a flat 3 car wide driveway that is about 50-75ft long.
> 
> I was hoping to spend $900-$1500. The reliability/maintenance is most important and the enjoyment/ease of use is second.
> 
> ...


Hello BuzzD! Welcome to the forum!

One question... What is your budget that you are working with? Is $1500 your max (ok 2 questions:grin?

Looks like you are working with about a 2000 square foot driveway from the numbers you are giving us. Here is a quick comparison of the 4 units your are looking at

Toro 826 OXE (37781) - 11" Auger, 13" tires, smaller size frame (compared to 38805), max snow throw = 40', quick stick chute controls, 252cc engine

Toro HD 826 OXE (38805) - 14" Auger, 16" tires, large size frame (compared to 37781), max snow throw = 45', quick stick chute controls, 252cc engine 

Ariens Deluxe 24 (921045) - 14" Auger, 16" tires, same size frame to Platinum, max snow throw = 50', "ice drill" style chute control (probably the worst out the 4 here), 254cc engine

Ariens Platinum 24 SHO (921050) - 14" Auger, 16" tires, same size frame as Deluxe, max snow throw = 55', quick-turn chute control, 369cc engine

The Toro 826 OXE (37781), IMHO of course, is a bit too small (11" Auger and smaller frame) for that size drive way and amount of snow fall. I am sure it is "doable" but you may see that over time that you will be putting a good amount of wear and tear on that machine. 

The Toro HD 826 OXE and Deluxe 24 seem about the same with the edge going to the Toro because of the chute controls and 26" wide clearing width compared to the 24".

The Platinum 24 seems to have a much bigger engine so it wouldn't struggle as much compared to the other units, especially that EOD (end of driveway) piles of snow left by the plows where snow blowers usually struggle the most.

I too just recently joined the forum with a similar question but I was stuck choosing between the Ariens Platinum 30 or the Pro 28. I was thinking the Pro 28 was going to be over kill as well but after seeing everyone's replies, I know I made the right choice to go with the Pro 28. It will last me a long time as long as I take care of it. Plus I was able to get for only a $200 more since there was a deal at the dealer. In the long run I think that $200 extra is going to be well worth it. 

Also, I think you will be fine with either 24" or 26".

I hope this helps a little. I pulled all the info from the manufacture websites by the way.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Welcome to SBF!


As NewLaw83 pointed out, the big advantage that jumps out at me with the Platinum over the Deluxe is the engine size: you have more power (369cc vs 254cc) to move the same amount of snow (24" buckets on both) = the Deluxe will have to work harder. And if you're looking for something to last, this could be an important factor.
Plus, the Platinum is the SHO. I can't find the specific thread that has it, but someone here figured out that the SHO feature was approximately 7% more efficient due to the faster impeller RPM, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

24" Platinum SHO EFI and be done with it


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. You have a source, talk to your neighbors and see what machines they're using and how they like them. I suspect any of them will do the job for you, it's more a matter of feel and performance.


If you get a chance, actually try a hands on with the various machines and see which one fits you the best.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes the toro oxe hd has less cc but with it's design it needs less cc . So oxe hd or sho , would do the trick


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Some good posts here and not much to add. If your snow blower budget allows I would go with the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO for its robust build quality and power per inch. I have this machine (made a YouTube overview vid on it attached to my signature) and you probably get more annual snow than 
we get. There is no such thing as too much power when you are working a large plow pile after a big snow storm. The Toro Quick Stik is probably the most intuitive chute control out there besides maybe a Honda electric chute, however I am not too impressed with Toro build quality when compared next to an Ariens though many people like them and they generally get favorable owner reviews.

If you want to save some money and don't mind a more primitive chute control I would go with the Ariens Deluxe 24 or the Deluxe 28 SHO about $1199. though I'm not sure if you want to go that wide. Based on your driveway size the 28" machine would be fine unless you have some cars on the drive all the time and prefer the maneuverability of a smaller machine. Good luck on your search.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

HD 826 or platinum SHO.

IMHO

I prefer toros quick chute over ariens chute control.

The ariens feel more robust with its contruction. 

I feel the ariens EFI is a big plus.

Personally I like “power steering” triggers over auto turn.

Tough call.


----------



## Fleece (Feb 2, 2018)

Out of the units you are contemplating, the answer is simple. The Toro 826 OXE Heavy Duty unit is by far the best of the bunch. First of all, don't let the marketing hype influence you. Toro hasn't changed their design for one reason, they have a patent on the anti-clogging system that no one else can copy until that patent expires. That means Toro can operate with small, more fuel efficient engines. Meanswhile, their competition is hyping the size of their engines and triple stage units because they can only compete by using brute force to throw the snow. Despite the smaller engines, Toro's units throw the snow a long ways (check out some of the YouTube videos). Their chutes carry a lifetime warranty, and their weight balance is excellent. Now note, there is a significant difference between the Toro 826 OXE and the 826 OXE Heavy Duty models. The Heavy Duty model weighs almost 70 lbs more than the non-HD model and the design difference puts the HD version in the commercial class of snow blowers. You won't go wrong with the 826 OXE HD which has a 26" width. If you need a slightly wider unit and can afford another $200, Toro's 928 model is nice too (we have both and 826 HD is as powerful as the 928, just slightly smaller).


----------

